# Otomata



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

http://www.earslap.com/projectslab/otomata

This is brilliant. I think it produces feasible things because of the scale used. It's basically a pentatonic on E (naturals), +1 fifth.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Pretty fun. I enjoyed playing with ti.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Had a blast playing with it...good stuff...reminds me of my digital delay pedals but with way more sounds


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Kinda limited, but neat how you can press anything and it will sound alright.


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

It is somewhat of a powerful statement about trance-type music, isn't it?


----------

